# 1st Mwf Kosmos



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello All.

Just received today 29 jewel automatic Kosmos date pointer in very good condition keeps excellent time.

These watches are quite rare and i think very hard to find in excellent condition,the faces seem to deteriorate.

This one is not totally original.it has the wrong crown,but they are not hard to find and replace,even for my very basic and amateur watchmaking skills.

I also have an export version which is in much better original condition.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

That's different Russ, like the dial; be interesting to see the export version as well.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Bladerunner,

This is the export version,this is one of my first Russian watches,and one of my favourites.



Regards,

Russ.


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Nice, can see the difference with the crown now, thanks Russ; understand why you like it.


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

At the risk of sounding like Anorak of the week







, the export version is newer [70s] so has the newer type crown.

The earlier one[60s] with the wrong crown would have had one like this one pictured.



So i am on the lookout for one similar.

Best Regards,

Russ.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

very nice Russ,what is the size of the last one.

cherrs bowie


----------



## Russ Cook (Feb 12, 2006)

Hello Bowie,

The size is 34mm not including crown.

Regards,

Russ.


----------

